# White Christmas Photography Contest - win a $50 iTunes Gift Card



## mattdudley (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi everyone!

With many places seeing their first-ever White Christmas, and with the East Coast getting socked with a blizzard, I thought this would be a good time to encourage some photography in the snow! So, I'm running a White Christmas Photography Contest for a chance to win a $50 iTunes Gift Card!

Check out the details on my blog... And let me know if you have any questions.
Spread the word, have fun, and stay warm!

-Matt


----------

